# Game 49: Portland Trail Blazers @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Portland Trail Blazers* 16-28 @ *Denver Nuggets* 25-23

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Saturday, February 4, 2006
*TV:* KGW, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Portland Trail Blazers*






































*Projected Portland Trail Blazers Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 2 Steve Blake 6-3 172 2/26/80 2 Maryland 
*SG* - 3 Juan Dixon 6-3 164 10/9/78 3 Maryland 
*SF* - 38 Viktor Khryapa 6-9 210 8/3/82 1 None 
*PF* - 50 Zach Randolph 6-9 253 7/16/81 4 Michigan State 
*C* - 10 Joel Przybilla 7-1 255 10/10/79 5 Minnesota

*Portland Trail Blazers Reserves*
1 Jarrett Jack PG 6-3 202 10/28/83 R Georgia Tech 
8 Martell Webster GF 6-7 210 12/4/86 R None 
25 Travis Outlaw F 6-9 210 9/18/84 2 None 
21 Ruben Patterson SF 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati 
42 Theo Ratliff FC 6-10 235 4/17/73 10 Wyoming

*Portland Trail Blazers Players Stats:*










*Portland Trail Blazers Head Coach:*








*Nate McMillan*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Darius Miles

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Blazers and Nuggets fan's get in! :biggrin: :clap: :banana: 

Another battle between two divisional foes. No doubt Portland had the Nuggets on their heels for most of the game a week ago. However the Nuggets were able to pull it out with some clutch play in the 4th quarter by Andre Miller. The Blazers are a scrappy bunch that will fight you for the win. That said the Nuggets should capitalize on this game, re-group from their 4 game losing streak, and get back in the Win column. I'm excpecting a tough game, but with the Nuggets pulling away in the 4th quarter.

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Portland up by 2 at the half with Telfair making a half court shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets struggling against the Blazers through the 3rd quarter. I never thought I would say that this season.

Let's get it together in the 4th quarter Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets come back to tie the game 99-99 in the 4th quarter. After being down double digits to the Blazers.

Let's go Nuggets! :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG, WHAT A DUNK by Carmelo. facial on Theo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, Melo with a huge dunk on Theo.

For some reason Melo always get's one big facial dunk on the Blazers every season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> OMG, WHAT A DUNK by Carmelo. facial on Theo.


Yes! That Dunk was just Nasty by Melo. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OMG what a finish so far! What a steal by Andre Miller.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. Andre Miller steals the ball for the layup.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller = A Blazers Killer


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nuggets win on the block... Blazers just gave that game up.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller's steal and lay up proves to be good for the win. What a fun finish to that game. Blazers are not good at finishing games this year. Nuggets came back down by a lot to the Blazers at the Rose Garden and Miller ate them up with a 17 point 4th quarter to get the Nuggets the win.

Now Miller does it again!

Dre Miller = A Trail Blazers Killer :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Good win by the refs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Good win by the refs


It wasn't the ref's that stole the ball from Jack and made the bucket. That came from the Trail Blazers killer. Aka Andre Miller.

Good finish though, it was fun to watch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with a big game. 33 Points 8 Assists and 5 Rebounds.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

It WAS the refs who called a foul on Theo when Melo pushed down on him for the big dunk. Watch the replay, watch the please do not curse replay.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TradeShareefNow said:


> It WAS the refs who called a foul on Theo when Melo pushed down on him for the big dunk. Watch the replay, watch the please do not curse replay.


The small push melo had on Theo doesn't take away from the huge Dunk.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Melo holding down Theo's arm does not = a small push. That certainly doesn't = a foul on Theo. When Melo missed the lob, they called a foul on Khryapa even though Melo was CLEARLY pushing him. 

The nuggets had 42 points in the paint. The Blazers had 36.

the Nuggets shot 42 free throws. *42*. Blazers? 19. Melo shot 1 less himself than the entire Blazer team.

I'm just saying, being a Blazer fan is really really hard. We have a good team, we can see it. A few games bad officiating can be written off. But year after year after year of this crap is so frusterating.


----------

